# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Moving Data from Silverlight to ASp.net via SQl server

## vuyiswamb

Good Evening All 

I want to create a unique value for my User in Silverlight and access this value on the asp.net page that is part of the silverlight website. So i cant use cookies because they wont work and i cant do the client site cookie thing because it does not work for my design, its complicated. 

This is my current implementation, i created a temp table that i store a value on t he SQL and retrieve it on the SQL immediately, because the created or the value and the access of the value happens between 1 nanosecond. so i don't want to depend on that because on a multi user system that will be a problem. 

So basically i need to store any unique value that i can retrieve from the database even in a multi user environment.

Thanks

----------


## Lightning

You could use a GUID and pass that to the temp-table AND to the Silverlightpage

----------


## vuyiswamb

You are right, i cant use GUID, but now in a Multi-user environment , i will be will need to know who does the GUID belongs to from the asp.net ? how will i know that a certain GUID belongs to a certain user?


Thanks for your reply

----------

